
Can TypeScript be a compiled language one day? - craftoman
Is there any chance Typescript switch to another compiled language based on a new set of tools that would support this thing? Typescript is such a great typed flexible oop language, it&#x27;s considered a playground from many developers. I wish one day we could compile to machine code using Typescript but is it possible and how many lines needed to accomplish such a thing? Can we fork a compiler or we have to write one from scratch?
======
otabekyr
Assemblyscript already compiles Typescript to webassembly(it is almost a
machine language)

------
rvz
You are looking for this:
[https://github.com/ovr/StaticScript](https://github.com/ovr/StaticScript)

------
craftoman
Wow, I didn't know about these 2 projects. StaticScript looks very promising
but it has no complete docs. I will give them a try.

